# 22LR Ammo Sales (black friday)????



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Who is going to have great deals on 22LR ammo? I mainly look for ammo in the $.05 - $.06 per round range. I've noticed lately that the local and chain stores have better prices (when on sale) than the online places mainly because of the high shipping charges..


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

CCI at $ .08
https://www.sportsmansden.com/images/new_images/SDA.pdf
Something else was like $.07.

I will be there for the 8lb jugs of Unique, 2 or 3 should be enough for the rest of my life.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Lakes Outdoor has 50 rounds for $1.99.......Cheapest I've seen in years.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Great Lakes Outdoor has 50 rounds for $1.99.......Cheapest I've seen in years.


What store? I called them and they said it's never been that cheap.. Fin Feather Fur has it for $1.99 sometimes... that's a good price!! thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CarpCatMan said:


> What store? I called them and they said it's never been that cheap.. Fin Feather Fur has it for $1.99 sometimes... that's a good price!! thanks


I believe I saw it in their flyer that came out on Wed. I'll check the trash can in the office tomorrow.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CarpCatMan said:


> What store? I called them and they said it's never been that cheap.. Fin Feather Fur has it for $1.99 sometimes... that's a good price!! thanks


 Check your PM/ Conversations...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Also last year I snagged some .22LR from GanderMountain.COM on Thanksgiving. Haven't seen their 2016 Black Friday ad yet.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BPS has 325 rounds of Federal .22LR for $15.99 Friday only, in store only. Less than a nickel a round. Didn't see anything in Cabela's flyer. Haven't found a Gander Flyer yet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I always check Sportsmanguide,,, BULK.
BUT,,, you have to be a member, & still stand in line! 
Prices are usually so good that you'll have to wait for in-stack notification.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...fire-ammo/22lr-ammo?d=121&c=417&s=2886&sb=plh


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> I always check Sportsmanguide,,, BULK.
> BUT,,, you have to be a member, & still stand in line!
> Prices are usually so good that you'll have to wait for in-stack notification.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...fire-ammo/22lr-ammo?d=121&c=417&s=2886&sb=plh


You go to St. Paul MN to stand in line? Or do they have another store ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dick's will have 2 boxes of 325 Federal .22LR for $35.....5.38 cents per round. Starting Thursday at 6:00 PM. Limit 4 boxes to a customer.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Dick's will have 2 boxes of 325 Federal .22LR for $35.....5.38 cents per round. Starting Thursday at 6:00 PM. Limit 4 boxes to a customer.


Look a bit more.. usually you can get that for under $25.00 .. I bought 3 boxes at $22.00 at my local shop.

I just re-read your post.. 2 boxes.. 750 rounds? for $35.. thats a great deal.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> You go to St. Paul MN to stand in line? Or do they have another store ?


"Stand in line",,,, figuratively speaking.
I have a good friend who has a FFL. We watch for the big bulk sales.
Like 'HIS PRICE' & a few 'sodas'.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

is it worth the hassle to go out and deal with the crowds, traffic and masses? I'll keep my sanity and just buy it at wal mart on the usual schedule.


----------

